# After injection pip!!



## Raylike (Jan 30, 2012)

Gents,

I have made several blends of homebrew, Test P 100mg,Test E 250mg and  Deca 250mg. I followed all the guidelines and then some extra, I took  all the recommended steps to keep the everything as sterile as possible.

My vials were sterilised via a pressure cooker, all equipment was washed  in warm soapy water , rinsed with warm fresh water ,then wiped with  alcohol wipes ,work surface area`s were all cleaned with anti bacterial  wipes and I even used a aerosol anti bacterial spray.

All blend calculations were taken from Basskillers guide. I used grapeseed oil as my carrier without EO.

After my third injection of 2ml Test E 250mg and 2ml Deca 250mg (into  the glute) in the same syringe ,I noticed a "pip" or a "lump" in the  glute and a slight sting with slight bruising for a couple of days  later. The site was not red or hot to the touch either I guess that  could rule out a  likely abscess 

The "pip" is still there after four days although it is not uncormfortable or painful.

Can someone give me any ideas as what I may have done wrong or what has gone wrong?

Now the twist, my training has used the exact same gear, same cycle with no "pip" or anything?

Thank you


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 31, 2012)

Rub the area.its not into the blood stream.it sounds like its in under the skin.sometimes when you pull out the needle the oil will leak into the fat out under the skin.rub the spot it will leak into the blood stream.it will take couple days.


----------



## Raylike (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey aminoman
Thanks for the reply mate. I have massaged it mate, but the pip seems to be deep in the tissue. I am thinking that I should EO at 20% , that would help the gear disperse quicker.

You dont think its a infection of some sort?


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 31, 2012)

If its not red or warm to the touch then it shouldn't be.Im not sure of the ratios of the ba and bb but maybe one or both are to hi.


----------



## Raylike (Jan 31, 2012)

No mate, its not hot to the touch or red either. I used the ratio amounts from Basskillers conversation chart

2% BA
18% BB

I dont think I got the ratios wrong ,I used GSO as a carrier.
Thanks for the replies mate.


----------



## KrfBB (Jan 31, 2012)

Sounds to me like you pierced a vein.  I've done that before.  Most of the time my glute injections are completely painless UNLESS I happen to hit a vein.  Then I get this sting.  I also usually have some blood when removing the needle when I do that and a nice bruise on my glute for several days.  Out of the many times I've done glute injections, I've probably done this 3 times.  I know when I've hit a vein when I get that sudden sting.  I usually withdraw the needle a little when I feel that, then change the angle just slightly to avoid the vein and pull back a little on the plunger to make sure I don't draw any blood indicating I'm possibly still in the vein.  But once you feel that sting, you've pierced it, and will get a nice bruise.  Doesn't sound like anything to be too concerned about.


----------



## Raylike (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks KrfBB
That is assuring indeed, thanks for the reply .


----------

